# Last Fur



## Bags (Nov 17, 2013)

Fur season is over here in Colorado in two days so I'm getting ready to shut down the skin'in shed for the year. Figured some of the hunters and trappers here might like a look at a couple of the hides we have up here in the mountains.

Called these fox in last week and they made their way to the tanning bucket. Seems like everyone I sold to this season wanted bobcats and fox so I left the coyotes alone.

Its gonna be a long summer till next season.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Very pretty greys Bags and the one on the right had a heck of a tail!....and that sure is a pretty overo standing in the background.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice. Trapping season is winding down here as well.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Those are grey fox? They look pretty nice. All I've seen up here are red fox.

Trapping season is winding down up here too. I've still got some coyote snares out yet and plan to leave em out for awhile yet. Thin em out a little more before calving season starts.


----------

